# Update thread. URI, Infections sick kitties



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Riley, the one with the tongue ulcer is doing okay. His ulcer seems to be healing up. 

Raydens 100% healed

Flynn however was doing great for a few days now suddenly his eyes are discharging pus again and his one eye has an ulcer now. Im not sure what I should be doing about this im still waiting a call back from the vet. 

We had a talk last night about the possibility of returning Flynn to the rescue we got him from. Our vet bills have exceeded over $500 in 3 weeks.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I remember when I adopted MowMow, within the first few months I had paid out about 1500-1700 in vet bills.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately we dont have that amount to spend. We adopted this cat under the impression it was healthy as thats what the rescue said he was. Now hes gotton 2 of my other cats ill and hes ill again. Im waiting to see what my vet says and if she wants to see him again and do all these tests were just going to give him back to the rescue and focus on our other cats. I told my sister adopting this cat was a bad idea but she didnt listen to me. Shes paying for the vet bills since she introduced this into the house but money only goes so far.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

squeekers said:


> * I told my sister adopting this cat was a bad idea but she didnt listen to me. Shes paying for the vet bills since she introduced this into the house but money only goes so far*.


wow.. just, wow 

This is so very sad


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mostly good update, but hopefully no more new cats for a long time. Glad the other two are healing.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Cat face, Im not sure what part your referring to as sad so I will address both. Firstly, anytime I have ever fostered or adopted through a rescue I always ended up adopting or fostering a sick animal after I was told they are healthy. Its so much easier and even my vet said going to kijiji or craigslist to get a cat/kitten seems to be the best choice recently because all the rescues and shelter cats come to you sick. 

Secondly, she wanted this cat, she knew the risks and I told her before she even adopted him if he gets the other cats sick, shes responsible for it. The last 4 cats I didnt want but she brought them into the house anyway. I was happy and content with 2. But unfortunately its not my house so its not my rules and only recently my landlord (also family) sees having this many cats can cause issues.

Anytime I go to a shelter ALL the cats/kittens are sick with URI's....Last year a fostered a kitten for a rescue they told me via facebook she was healthy. She came to me sick and even though she was confined she still infected my other cats. Then the rescue tried to say they told me she was sick and I still said Ok. I had to go through a monthd worth of facebook chats to get the part where I asked if she was sick and they said she was perfectly healthy. $300 later all our cats including the foster was healthy. Then I fostered a dog they said was healthy....was sick. Thankfully mine didnt get it. Then now this cat. I have lost faith in all rescues, I just prefer kijiji or craiglist. But thats also just MY preference.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Taking care of cats can be expensive. I spent over $6,000 between Jem's cancer (x-rays, ultrasounds, surgery, meds, specialists, ICU stay, etc.) and Scout's dental issues in the past year (actually, the past six months now that I think about it). This was, by no means, a normal year, but I set aside money in my budget to care for my cats. If you (and your sister) can't afford to properly care for cats, DON'T GET ONE. Period.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I do what I can for my animals. Im not one for fork out thousands of dollars on a cat with cancer or any issues. I have my limit. Just like every one else. My dog has cost me $6000 in the last 6 years. I only have so much money and I dont think you should have to have millions to own an animal. I know lots of people who cant even afford to do heart worm and flea medication come spring.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got laid off when I had four cats. I totally understand about situations changing, but now that I'm no longer in the good financial condition I was back then, I'm not bringing any more cats in the house.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

That's precisely my point. What would you do if your dog or cat did get cancer? Return them???? If something happens to one of my cats, I do everything I can to keep them happy and healthy as long as I can. If it means I go without buying that new furniture I'd planned on, or not being able to take a real vacation for a year, then so be it. They're my family, my children. There is no guarantee they will always be healthy, quite the opposite, in fact. When they get older, they could very well have dental issues, kidney problems, cancer, etc. If you're not prepared to deal with that, then you really shouldn't have pets. They're not possessions that you should just return like a dress that didn't wash well or a pair of shoes that the heel fell off of. They're living beings.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I stopped at 2. My sister however brought 4 more into the house and then convinced me to rescue another so we split his vet bills but hes healthy so far. I was more then happy at 2. Remember im only financially responsible for 2. I speak for my sister because she cant have an account on here or they will ban us both because we share the same IP address. So I speak for her generally.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

emilyatl said:


> That's precisely my point. What would you do if your dog or cat did get cancer? Return them???? If something happens to one of my cats, I do everything I can to keep them happy and healthy as long as I can. If it means I go without buying that new furniture I'd planned on, or not being able to take a real vacation for a year, then so be it. They're my family, my children. There is no guarantee they will always be healthy, quite the opposite, in fact. When they get older, they could very well have dental issues, kidney problems, cancer, etc. If you're not prepared to deal with that, then you really shouldn't have pets. They're not possessions that you should just return like a dress that didn't wash well or a pair of shoes that the heel fell off of. They're living beings.


I dont treat cancer. In any animal. But thats also my choice. I take things as they come. My dog has a lot of problems, he has Pannus and dry eye, he was taken to the specialist and gets the meds he needs for that. He has another specialist appointment coming up in May. He has allergies, I buy special drops from the vet that are suppose to help with that. Ive needed a new mattress for god knows how long but I havent had a chance to buy one because my animals have needed vet care. 

He has blood work coming up next week for his yearly and Heartworm test. Hes only 6 and hes not showing symptoms of anything so Im hoping it comes back normal but IF there is a problem, depending on what it is I will do what I can. My other dog, who is 11 was diagnosed with a liver problem last year, shes being treated for it. 

I love my animals and do what I can but Im not about to go into bankruptcy for them again


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your sister can have her own account here, there's no rule against that. Two people just can't both post with the same user name - too confusing.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I will see if she will sign up here. She browses and see how I am treated sometimes I think thats kinda scared her off, but I shall ask.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, you have to get to the point of a cancer diagnosis, which takes tests, etc. It took 2 weeks of Jem getting tests, going from specialist to specialist, having surgery, biopsies, etc. to get the diagnosis (which was not treatable, so chemo/radiation were not options, but had they been, I probably would have treated). So where do you draw the line? If you have to spend $1,500 in tests to find out what's wrong, but can't afford it, what do you do? Or if your cat has an abscessed tooth and has to have surgery/extractions - minimum of $500 with pre-op bloodwork, anesthesia, etc.)? Do you just let them suffer? I'm not trying to be rude or argumentative, I'm just being realistic. Pets are expensive. If they weren't, I'd probably have a house full! I love animals, but I know my limits.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

squeekers said:


> Well, I will see if she will sign up here. She browses and see how I am treated sometimes I think thats kinda scared her off, but I shall ask.


This thread probably won't end any better than the others. I understand about not going into debt, but adopting cats *knowing* that you won't take extraordinary measures probably won't go down well with some people here.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

marie73 said:


> This thread probably won't end any better than the others. I understand about not going into debt, but adopting cats *knowing* that you won't take extraordinary measures probably won't go down well with some people here.


Raises hand. 

Sorry, I see so many pets dumped at the shelters I volunteer at because they're sick. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

All I can say is that I hope the lesson has been learned and there will be no more kittens for a VERY long time. You guys can't afford the number of animals you have, let alone more that are not quarantined before introduction.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree, marie73.. it sure won't


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I was once working full time, making $2000 a month and was able to afford the things I wanted to. Ive since fell disabled, not able to work and make half what I used to. I had all my animals before this happened. So what am I suppose to do dump them at the shelter because I cant afford them anymore? No...I do what I can with what I have. If any of them need a $500 surgery, they will get it. I may not be able to afford a ton but I will never let them suffer. My dog goes in yearly to the eye doctor, hes gets his eye meds, he gets heartworm test and blood work yearly to check his liver/kidneys. He gets revolution as do the cats. When Riot sliced his paw pad open he went to the vet thankfully he didnt need stitches. I do love my animals, and do take them to the vet but I just dont have thousands to spend


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My personal less than humble opinion is that if you adopt a pet you take responsibility for it. That's it. ENd of story.

They are not returnable because they are not healthy. Not returnable because they now cost you $$. They are not returnable because someone doesn't want to bother to do slow introductions (not talking about a long term try with bad results). 

I can perfectly understand circumstances changing, but (again, in my opinion) a person who brings a pet into a home shouldn't do so unless they have the means to care for the animal. To say after the fact, "I was told it was healthy" is a cop out and not taking responsibility. So, the cat was sick. Such is life. A responsible person sucks it up, gets the poor cat healthy, and deals with it. If they couldn't afford the cat's care then they sure shouldn't be bringing NEW pets into a home.

To constantly adopt/buy kittens and then rehoming them is not rescuing. It's abandoning them because the person wasn't responsible enough to handle caring for a life.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Again, it was my sister who brought this cat in. Riot and Riley are the only ones that are my responsibility. Both my landlord and I tried to convince her to not get another but she didnt listen. I want another dog, but I can barely afford the one I have now, so I havent gotten another dog...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If it's your sister's cat (I don't think that was mentioned in any thread before this one. If it was I missed it).... then what I said still applies.. to her.

If she can't afford to care for what she's got then she shouldn't adopt more. It's pretty basic math. Picking these cats up and returning them is just cruel. I don't see how anyone can profess to love animals and do that to them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe get the landlord to put a limit on animals?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I've already tried to get a limit with no luck she doesn't doesn't want to say no to my sister


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Or the landlord can set a pet fee/deposit that has to be paid per cat. That will probably deter her from adopting a cat and bringing it home.

I had a rabbit that I spent $3000, he broke his leg. He was also sick, but I stuck it out and didn't complain about it. This rabbit is no longer living. I have a cat, two rabbits, and a fish, and I am on a limited income and cannot afford the animals I have now, but I always save money to buy them food. When they need medical care, I try to get enough money scrapped up to take them. I also have Care Credit that I use to pay for medical bills for my animals. I also what things at home I can do when my animals get sick, this is at the first sign of sickness.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately here its illegal for landlords to evict a tenant for having a pet and therefore illegal to set any limits, deposits and such for them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*Unless she's supporting you and you contribute nothing to the household you must have a say in what animals and how many come into YOUR house..??*


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

squeekers said:


> Unfortunately here its illegal for landlords to evict a tenant for having a pet and therefore illegal to set any limits, deposits and such for them.


Where do you live? I highly doubt that it is illegal for landlords to set a limit, deposit and such on cats. I have never heard of it being illegal to set limits, deposits and such on cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I am in Ontario Canada, they cannot put in their lease no pets or a limit. Its illegal, Ive looked into it. I pay rent to live in the basement but unfortunately have no control on how many animals come in. Even though I contribute that doesnt matter


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

That is strange as I never heard of that. Here in the states, there is a limit to how many cats you can have while living in an apartment. Also there is a deposit that is paid for the animal.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah not here. There is a city limit of 3 but no one cares as long as theres no complaints and they stay inside. I wont be calling by law because they will enforce it and make us get rid of all but 3 cats and that would cause a ton of family disturbance and would result in me getting kicked out. Ill deal with it, I told her if he goes back to the rescue no more would be coming in.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Sigh... this again?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Application based on animals

76. (1) If an application based on a notice of termination under section 64, 65 or 66 is grounded on the presence, control or behaviour of an animal in or about the residential complex, the Board shall not make an order terminating the tenancy and evicting the tenant without being satisfied that the tenant is keeping an animal and that,

*(a) subject to subsection (2), the past behaviour of an animal of that species has substantially interfered with the reasonable enjoyment of the residential complex for all usual purposes by the landlord or other tenants;*

(b) subject to subsection (3), the presence of an animal of that species has caused the landlord or another tenant to suffer a serious allergic reaction; or

(c) the presence of an animal of that species or breed is inherently dangerous to the safety of the landlord or the other tenants.

2006, c. 17, s. 76 (1).


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you source where you found that information? Also the cats dont behave in a way that makes it so I dont enjoy living here...so I dont get how that applies


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If a no pets and no smoking clause is written into a lease and the landlord discovers that the tenant has a pet and/or smokes in the rental unit, is this grounds for the landlord to evict the tenant?

A landlord cannot evict a tenant because they have a pet in violation of a "no pets" clause in the lease. The RTA does not address smoking. However, a landlord may have grounds to apply to evict a tenant, either for having a pet or for smoking, if the pet or smoke damages the property or *bothers other tenants.*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Can you source where you found that information? Also the cats dont behave in a way that makes it so I dont enjoy living here...so I dont get how that applies


 Security of tenure and ending leases Residential Tenancies Act, Ontario, Part V

Renting in Ontario | CMHC

You said it made your cats sick and cost $$... you said that the one didn't get along with the others and caused problems... you're the one who said that you didn't want her bringing in these other cats..that you were happy with the ones you already had...


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I have spoken to the Landlord and Tenact Board here in Ontario already a couple years ago and this is what they included in their email to me as per my request. It can also be found here http://www.ltb.gov.on.ca/en/Key_Information/STEL02_111483.html


"Can a landlord evict a tenant for having a pet?
A tenant can be evicted for having a pet in their unit only if:


the pet is making too much noise, damaging the unit, or causing an allergic reaction, or
the animal or species is considered to be inherently dangerous.
 Even if the tenancy agreement has a ‘no pets’ rule in it, the tenant cannot be evicted just for having a pet unless the Board decides in an order that the pet is causing a problem, or that the pet is inherently dangerous."


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

squeekers said:


> Well, I will see if she will sign up here. She browses and see how I am treated sometimes I think thats kinda scared her off, but I shall ask.


Yeah, well when you start a thread specifically to tell us that you are returning a sick kitten as if it is a pair of shoes that didn't fit I'm not sure what reception/'treatment' you think you are going to get on this particular forum. Or is this the type of reaction you are looking for? Starting to sound like it.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Its really hard to get the board to actually evict a tenant for having a pet here. Only 1 in 25 appeals to do so are successful. Last year a guy had a beagle, was loaded with fleas, was causing a mild allergic reaction to the people beside them and was barking during the day. They could not get this guy evicted because the dog was not barking between 11pm-7am, the fleas were contained to the unit and the allergic reaction was only mild and could be countered with antihistamines. Its VERY hard. Ive already asked my lawyer last year about this she said there was nothing I could do since I rent and if my landlord okay's the pets then I cannot do anything in my living space


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Can somebody explain to me why you all keep this going when it obviously frustrates the heck out of everybody? It's a no win situation.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Some people on this thread are trying to get me going so this thread will get closed. Im simply trying to figure out what to do about the kitty of mine that now has an eye ulcer. Also I want to stop more cats from coming in. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, at least you won't have to personally dish out any money on the kitten or vet bills for your cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Im sure if she decides to stop paying for them I will have to. I even told her before she brought it home if it gets the others sick its her responsibility and she agreed to it. We thought by telling her that she would change her mind and not get another one but that obviously didnt work.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Some people on this thread are trying to get me going so this thread will get closed. ....


and

273b18781656d07360aa31b5d5b00b4b318cc4eb0380e513d4e6c6e1d03f14fd by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow I wasnt referring to you either.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

squeekers said:


> Some people on this thread are trying to get me going so this thread will get closed. *Im simply trying to figure out what to do about the kitty of mine that now has an eye ulcer*. Also I want to stop more cats from coming in. Nothing wrong with that


Go to the vet.

As for how you can prevent more from coming in there is literally (and I mean that the way the word is meant to be used) NOT ONE SINGLE THING anyone on the internet can do to prevent your sister from acquiring more animals. NOTHING.

Short of suggesting you move, there's no way we can be of any help at all on that issue.

Side note: If this sort of thread keeps happening (ie you asking - but not asking - for advice, or just not doing the obvious, while you offer inflammatory views (ie not treating chronically ill pets)) I'm going to have to assume you're a troll...and thus will begin to follow the internet adage of 'don't feed the trolls'. 

TBH I've seen absolutely no proof that you aren't a troll. No pics, no 'I love my kitty' threads, nothing but the 'having pets is hard and they all get sick and I don't want to(/can't afford to/won't take my sisters cat to) go to the vet and get it treated' stuff...makes me suspicious.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Library chick: check out squeekers Kitten isn't full weaned thread, there is a pic of one of the cats if not two of them. So squeekers is not a troll. He/she does have a pic of one of their cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

librarychick said:


> TBH I've seen absolutely no proof that you aren't a troll. No pics, no 'I love my kitty' threads, nothing but the 'having pets is hard and they all get sick and I don't want to(/can't afford to/won't take my sisters cat to) go to the vet and get it treated' stuff...makes me suspicious.


Here you go 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/243450-kittens-kittens-more-kittens.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/152170-riot.html

There you can see pictures of all my cats


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Here, I made a thread tonight introducing ALL my animals. I think its safe to say im not a troll 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/259330-meet-my-kitties-dogs.html#post1734858


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

So, you are a pet owner.

You still behave like a troll. You never take any advice offered here. You don't want it. You DO love to argue with anyone who tries and make inflammatory comments. 

Sad, very sad


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

cat face said:


> So, you are a pet owner.
> 
> You still behave like a troll. You never take any advice offered here. You don't want it. You DO love to argue with anyone who tries and make inflammatory comments.
> 
> Sad, very sad


What are you talking about? When I first posted this issue everyone said to go to the vet and I did. Every one said to go to the vet for his eye ulcer and I am in the afternoon...so not sure how thats not following advice. Librarychick said I never posted any pictures of my animals so I showed her 2 threads where I have and went ahead and posted another  People also shouldnt be making any inflammatory comments towards me so if that didnt happen I wouldnt get upset


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

squeekers said:


> *People also shouldnt be making any inflammatory comments towards me so if that didnt happen I wouldnt get upset*


I have a feeling that from here on out, the people on this forum are going to oblige and refrain from commenting to your posts, that way no one gets upset


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

If they gave a hoot about my cats they would reply and offer advice


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

squeekers said:


> If they gave a hoot about my cats they would reply and offer advice



Well, you can bring a horse to water, but you can't make them drink. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

squeekers said:


> If they gave a hoot about my cats they would reply and offer advice


 I think the majority of us feel for your cats.... we feel pity.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I remember when I adopted MowMow, within the first few months I had paid out about 1500-1700 in vet bills.


 
Egads... 

Shelly has her first vet appointment on Saturday. Should I be worried???


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

AutumnRose74 said:


> Egads...
> 
> Shelly has her first vet appointment on Saturday. Should I be worried???


I doubt it. MowMow has hella allergies... to almost everything. The animal shelter was feeding a dry food with chicken AND grain. They assumed his inflamed dirty ears were from mites and were treating it as such.

He had massive ear infections in both ears that kept coming back (until the vet suggested I switch him to a hypoallergenic food and that pointed to what the problem was).

He also came with cystitis and had a urinary track blockages, that kept happening because the Doc never suggested wet food. I learned that on my own from research and as soon as I switched him and started adding water to his canned/raw food they miraculously cleared up. Which is why I tend to "preach" about species appropriate diets for cats. Lack of one cost me a fortune and almost cost the life of the most amazing perfect awesome beautiful cat in the universe (no lie, he is. Just ask him).

Often cats come home from a shelter with a URI... from what I've learned here it's pretty common, it's usually easily fixed with antibiotics.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This cat needs to have veterinary care. And there is a lack of funds to pay for vet care. That seems to be the heart of the dilemma of this particular thread, for the immediate need at least. (I understand some of the issues brought up in former threads and will disregard those for the purpose of addressing this single need - a sick cat who needs help, which is, at the moment, unaffordable.)

There are options out there to assist with vet payments. Some vets offer reasonable low-interest or no-interest payment plans. There is a "care" card, a low interest credit card that can only be used for vet bills. There are many opportunities for raising additional funds, for example through social networks. There are charitable organizations who sometimes provide assistance or loans. And a good reexamination of one's personal budget is never remiss, for any of us.

In the longer term, it would make sense to self-limit (between any roommates and/or sibilings who might be tempted to bring another animal in) the number of animals so that sicknesses aren't shared and proper vet treatment can be afforded. Certainly don't have so many animals that a sick one or new one can't be appropriately segregated from the others.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I doubt it. MowMow has hella allergies... to almost everything. The animal shelter was feeding a dry food with chicken AND grain. They assumed his inflamed dirty ears were from mites and were treating it as such.
> 
> He had massive ear infections in both ears that kept coming back (until the vet suggested I switch him to a hypoallergenic food and that pointed to what the problem was).
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you got that all cleared up! 

I'm definitely on-board with a proper diet. Shelly is 14 pounds according to the paperwork I got from the Humane Society, and that is one reason why we are hastening to the vet, to get a baseline to work from in shedding the extra weight. 

One thing that has me very relieved is the fact that she loves canned food. She's always hollering at me when I am walking her bowl into the cat room to put it on her tray, like I'm walking too slowly.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> This cat needs to have veterinary care. And there is a lack of funds to pay for vet care. That seems to be the heart of the dilemma of this particular thread, for the immediate need at least. (I understand some of the issues brought up in former threads and will disregard those for the purpose of addressing this single need - a sick cat who needs help, which is, at the moment, unaffordable.)
> 
> There are options out there to assist with vet payments. Some vets offer reasonable low-interest or no-interest payment plans. There is a "care" card, a low interest credit card that can only be used for vet bills. There are many opportunities for raising additional funds, for example through social networks. There are charitable organizations who sometimes provide assistance or loans. And a good reexamination of one's personal budget is never remiss, for any of us.
> 
> In the longer term, it would make sense to self-limit (between any roommates and/or sibilings who might be tempted to bring another animal in) the number of animals so that sicknesses aren't shared and proper vet treatment can be afforded. Certainly don't have so many animals that a sick one or new one can't be appropriately segregated from the others.


There is wise advice here. Hopefully it will be heeded.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Squeekers is taking the cat to the vet, she can start a new thread for an update if she desires. This one is closed.


----------

